
Neandertal sex acts are beyond counting - diodorus
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/topics/history/paleoanthropology/lucy-holotype-johanson-edey-quote-2016.html
======
mchahn
I'll find the reference if requested, but I read a fascinating article
recently how most people's ideas about neanderthals are wrong. There were not
cave-men, they were very similar to us. Same intelligence, tool-using, social
behavior, etc.

